# some of my animals



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

here are some of my animals.... i am 4000 miles away in hawaii so i will upload the rest once i am home.

serrapygo sorry, i emailed 2 pics i had on my phone to my computer and figured id upload some others









Argentine black and white tegu the photos are like 7 month old.
painted turtle
yellow belly turtle
sulcata tortoise
Russian tortoise
box turtle
fox snake

serrapygo, if you have any questions bout ur tegu either message me, or go to tegutalk.com GREAT! site


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice! 
I like the tegu slurping down the mouse. Nice Fox snake, too! My uncle has one hanging around his house but so far I haven't been able to get their in time to grab it up.

Your animals look well taken care of.









Is that a blue tongue skink?


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

asked for a dog when i was 4 and i got a turtle instead, now making the parents pay







i raise the electric bill like 50$ a month oops.

3 75gallon aquariums
1 55 gallon
2 29 gallon aquariums
turtle pen
tortoise pen
1 20 gallon long

gettin ready to build a custom enclosure for the tegu

yes that is a blue tongue skink, was adopted has a lot of missing toes and the edge of his lip is rotting


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> yes that is a blue tongue skink, was adopted has a lot of missing toes and the edge of his lip is rotting


That's a shame. Is his lip currently rotting? Poor little buggar. BTS is on my lists of wants...but they're pricey.


----------

